# Enter the great eating machine. Me.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

OK, I am exaggerating. Still, this month has been stressful and I have gained 2 pounds. We did buy that tractor and implements and we might FINALLY have gotten the government paperwork right for my disabled son, but, I am a stress eater and getting the work done did come at a cost to my waistline 

But that was then and this is now and so I will begin again! Actually I will begin tomorrow because I will be handing out candy tonight and I WILL eat some. 
In the meantime I have a tractor to play with or to practice with. Whichever you want to call it


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Terri said:


> In the meantime I have a tractor to play with or to practice with. Whichever you want to call it


Playing with your new "toy" will keep you out of the kitchen.  Those two pounds will be gone in no time!

Miss my tractor. You'll find lots of things to use it for.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Nearly everyone stress eats at some point. Getting back on track is the best that we can do. I have found that it is pointless to deny when I really need something to help me tackle life. My solution not to gain weight during this period is to eat something that I want - but in a small quantity. Repeat when necessary. For me the crunch is important for stress foods so I do prepare large amounts of raw veggies with dip and that satisfies the crunch.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Tomorrow is another day


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Many of us gain some weight as the days get shorter. Not only are we less active, not burning as many calories, but also with more time on our hands to indulge in more eating due to boredom and stress...But, maybe most importantly, our hormonal state changes as we approach winter in order to store up fat , like a bear preparing to hibernate, so to speak.

I've found that messing with hickory nuts ( 1/3rd-sized walnuts, very difficult to extract from the shells) satisfiies my impulses without taking in many calories. In fact, they're such a PITA, I think you burn more caloires cracking them than you take in eating them.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Doc, to make things worse I have replaced the time I spent working outside with time spent in the kitchen. The meals have been wonderful but that was not without its drawbacks: I ate more


----------

